# Wasn't today to be the launch of HGTV in HD on Dish?



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Wasn't today to be the launch of HGTV in HD on Dish?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> Wasn't today to be the launch of HGTV in HD on Dish?


Well yes it was, but of course Dish had to find a way to screw it up. There's nothing technical or contractual permitting them to add the channel, they're just being el stupido


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BFG said:


> Well yes it was, but of course Dish had to find a way to screw it up. There's nothing technical or contractual permitting them to add the channel, they're just being el stupido


I'm sure they have their reasons, but first one must find a press release or other official statement that said E* would be adding the channel today before getting all bent out of shape. E* promised the channel during the 2nd quarter. They still have 12 weeks to add the channel.

E* has a lot of channel shuffling to do in the next few weeks. Be patient.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I thought the original Charlie chat, the first quarter was mentioned and the second quarter the Food channel was mentioned.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

no, both were mentioned in the 2nd quarter


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50581


> H&G TV (2nd Quarter)
> Food Network (2nd Quarter)


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20060410005783&newsLang=en


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

vinobabu said:


> http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20060410005783&newsLang=en


That's the CBand release (generally for cable systems to carry). E* has not announced a specific date for adding either of the channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This discussion also points out, once again, the danger of a company announcing anything positive... people will jump to complain if they don't make some imagined promised day or hour.

And folks wonder why Dish keeps some announcements under wraps!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I wouldn't call dreaded anticipation (the wife's an HGTV fan) a complaint. I just had a question. Thanks for the thought provoking answers.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> I wouldn't call dreaded anticipation (the wife's an HGTV fan) a complaint. .


I'm with you on that - I think it's the only reason my wife isn't having a fit that they're going to put a larger dish (1000) on the roof on Saturday! I just got the 622 last night (along with an empty box to return my 921) and it's just KILLING me that I can't go ahead and hook it up, but alas, I've read the trials and tribulations of the many here who were in my shoes so I know not to even bother with a call.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> I think it's the only reason my wife isn't having a fit that they're going to put a larger dish (1000) on the roof on Saturday!


Bob,

I wouldn't be too sure about that. While it depends on the installer, MOST are NOT putting a Dish1000 up for 129 in our area. With a dish for 61.5 (which also has the HD channels) you get a much better signal than you do from 129.

It will be interesting to see what the installer does. Let us know what dish you get.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Bob,
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure about that. While it depends on the installer, MOST are NOT putting a Dish1000 up for 129 in our area. With a dish for 61.5 (which also has the HD channels) you get a much better signal than you do from 129.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the installer does. Let us know what dish you get.


It depends on where you are... on the west coast the Dish1000 IS the preferred choice and you get an excellent signal. For those in the east, 61.5 works better.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Bob,
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure about that. While it depends on the installer, MOST are NOT putting a Dish1000 up for 129 in our area. With a dish for 61.5 (which also has the HD channels) you get a much better signal than you do from 129.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the installer does. Let us know what dish you get.


It's funny you say that because I still have my Dish 300 sitting in the basement and I was going to ask them to put it up instead of a 1000 but other threads in here made me believe they will not do this. I'll post back and let you know how it all works out.

It is KILLING me to look at teh 622 sitting in the box in my living room without being able to hook it up!!!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I just called them back to see if I could get an earlier install date than the 22nd since I have the reciever and my old 300 dish sitting in the basement. I called the special rebate number but still didn't expect much but was pleasently surprised when she said that they would definitely use the small dish if I wanted and that it made the adjustment of the dish much easier - I was (pleasently) shocked to have the CSR know that much about it. She said their schedule was booked in my area but she put me on hold and called the local contractor who said they will call me directly to setup an earlier install date!!! Not only am I very pleased with them right now but I'm also even more excited about getting it installed, checking out the 622 and all the new HD programming - I'm not a VOOM sub so those will all be new to me!

I've had my past problems with E* support, but everything so far with this has been handled VERY well (knock on wood!).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So is anyone getting HGTV-HD or Food Network-HD anywhere yet? Thanks.


----------

